# Starting again from scratch! (Getting rid of my lawn and converting it to short cut turf)



## lawntips

I'll start of by mentioning that this will be the third time in 3 years I've redone the whole lawn 😂 ( I think it's become an addiction)

In the next couple of weeks I will be ripping out my RTF tall fescue lawn with a turf cutter (sod cutter) and will resow the yard with some perennial ryegrass.

The plan is to use my new reel mower (new to me) and mow my lawn down to around 8mm overtime (don't know imperial conversion sorry I'm Australian)



My RTF tall fescue as being great but it made the kids itchy and the thought of a low mown lawn has grown on me overtime! (The fescue is not even a year old since It was sown)
Plus I'll enjoy the challenge. I'm used to doing it at work on the golf greens (bent grass) and the bowling green (tiff dwarf bermuda) but I think it will be a whole different ball game doing it at home.





I'll try and keep you all up to date on the whole process with photos here and with weekly videos on my YouTube Channel YouTube.com/lawntips

Really excited to start this project and see how it goes. It's currently summer here in Australia and moving into autumn very shortly.

If you guys have any questions or want to see something in the process let me know! Always keen to hear what people would like to see.


----------



## Ridgerunner

That's a beautiful TTTF lawn. You're going to kill it and start over? Are you sure standing upside down on the earth hasn't caused the blood to rush to your head? :shock: 
I'll be watching to see how the PRG works out for you. Wish you the best.


----------



## Ware

Welcome back! 8mm is about 0.31".

I think you'll enjoy the _reel low_ PRG - I sometimes wish I could grow it year round where I live. I overseeded my bermuda with it in October, and the stripes are incredible. The photos below are cut at about 3/4" (19mm). I left it a little taller because there is dormant bermuda underneath it.

Will you have to do any leveling to maintain that height of cut (HOC)? Keep us updated on your progress! :thumbup:


----------



## lawntips

Ridgerunner said:


> That's a beautiful TTTF lawn. You're going to kill it and start over? Are you sure standing upside down on the earth hasn't caused the blood to rush to your head? :shock:
> I'll be watching to see how the PRG works out for you. Wish you the best.


Yeah it's going to be hard to see it go! I'm not killing it though. Have a friend that's going to use it at their place! It's coming out this Friday.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> I'm not killing it though. Have a friend that's going to use it at their place!


I feel better now knowing it is up for adoption.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Welcome to TLF!!! Can't wait to see how this all turns out. I have actually seen your videos recommended on YouTube before but not sure if I have watched them most likely because you have TTTF . I'll check them out for sure though :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Looking forward to see this progress.

I have a question, why prg instead of kbg?


----------



## lawntips

Ware said:


> Welcome back! 8mm is about 0.31".
> 
> I think you'll enjoy the _reel low_ PRG - I sometimes wish I could grow it year round where I live. I overseeded my bermuda with it in October, and the stripes are incredible. The photos below are cut at about 3/4" (19mm). I left it a little taller because there is dormant bermuda underneath it.
> 
> Will you have to do any leveling to maintain that height of cut (HOC)? Keep us updated on your progress! :thumbup


Hi John!

Thanks, it's good to be back, I still sneak around here from time to time, just love reading what people are up to.

Pretty excited about the PRG. Just love the look of it and I've chosen a cultivar that I'm very excited about.

I'll be bringing in some new soil and leveling out the yard with a laser level. Planning to top dress with sand 1-2 times a year to maintain that nice level and maintain that HOC.

I'm actually subbed to your YouTube channel. Love your lawn! Looks awesome mate. I've though about having bermuda during the summer and PRG in the winter but have decided to stick with PRG just cause it doesn't get too hot here. Well it does get over 100 F but I'll be able to keep it healthy


----------



## lawntips

Mightyquinn said:


> Welcome to TLF!!! Can't wait to see how this all turns out. I have actually seen your videos recommended on YouTube before but not sure if I have watched them most likely because you have TTTF . I'll check them out for sure though :thumbup:


Haha! Thanks mate. Hopefully the PRG can interest you 😉


----------



## lawntips

g-man said:


> Looking forward to see this progress.
> 
> I have a question, why prg instead of kbg?


Thanks g-man!

In all honesty because of time for establishment and it's struggles with certain herbicides. We have some nasty weeds here in Australia that KBG doesn't have chemicals registered to work on.

Plus I want to get the lawn useable quickly so the kids can get back on it!

I do love KBG though.


----------



## Green

Wow, interesting project! I was going to say I hope you're donating that grass you have now, but I see you've already addressed that!  Btw, how did the TTTF make the kids itchy? Do you think it was an allergy?


----------



## lawntips

Green said:


> Wow, interesting project! I was going to say I hope you're donating that grass you have now, but I see you've already addressed that!  Btw, how did the TTTF make the kids itchy? Do you think it was an allergy?


Hey Green,

I found that this cultivar of TTTF had quite a course firm standing blade which irritated the kids skin and mine as well. Wasn't a big issue but my wife is happy about the change haha


----------



## J_nick

It's for the kids honey :mrgreen:

Looking forward to watching the renovation. We need more active Aussies to keep us entertained during our off season. I see you have a Rover 45, those Scott Bonnar 45's have a real cult following down there.


----------



## lawntips

J_nick said:


> It's for the kids honey :mrgreen:
> 
> Looking forward to watching the renovation. We need more active Aussies to keep us entertained during our off season. I see you have a Rover 45, those Scott Bonnar 45's have a real cult following down there.


I may or may not of said that to my wife to get her on board with it. 😂

Yeah I always watch the American guys videos during out winter. Keeps me thinking about the lawn 😀


----------



## lawntips

J_nick said:


> It's for the kids honey :mrgreen:
> 
> I see you have a Rover 45, those Scott Bonnar 45's have a real cult following down there.


Yep!! Such a big craze at the moment. They are awesome little mowers and really easy to get spares parts for them here in Australia.


----------



## LawnNerd

TTTF is just a stiffer plant, and those edges are probably what's bothering y'alls skin. I'm just happy knowing that its going to a good home. That grass was too pretty to send to the graveyard.

Where in the land down under are you? I'm kind of a weather dork on top of my lawn craze.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Take some before and afters of your friends yard that is receiving your TTTF! Look forward to following your progress!


----------



## GrassDaddy

You should see a doctor. Seems the lawn disease has gotten into your bloodstream =P


----------



## cnet24

Warm season grass guy here but I love your Youtube channel. Glad to follow along on this thread as well as Youtube.


----------



## lawntips

LawnNerd said:


> Where in the land down under are you? I'm kind of a weather dork on top of my lawn craze.


Hey LawnNerd,

I live in a town called 'Orange' which is in New South Wales. It's a little country town :thumbup:


----------



## lawntips

jessehurlburt said:


> Take some before and afters of your friends yard that is receiving your TTTF! Look forward to following your progress!


Will Do!!


----------



## lawntips

GrassDaddy said:


> You should see a doctor. Seems the lawn disease has gotten into your bloodstream =P


Once you've got the lawn disease is terminal mate! No known cures as of yet. :lol:


----------



## lawntips

cnet24 said:


> Warm season grass guy here but I love your Youtube channel. Glad to follow along on this thread as well as Youtube.


Awesome! Glad there are some warm season guys following, thanks for following along mate :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

lawntips said:


> I live in a town called 'Orange' which is in New South Wales. It's a little country town :thumbup:


I googled the town to see the weather. Google has an image of your house/yard as one of the main ones.










I think the trees might give too much shade to the PRG. :rofl:


----------



## lawntips

g-man said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a town called 'Orange' which is in New South Wales. It's a little country town :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I googled the town to see the weather. Google has an image of your house/yard as one of the main ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the trees might give too much shade to the PRG. :rofl:
Click to expand...

How did you find it?! You have some mad skills mate 😂


----------



## Pete1313

I look forward to following your project. 8mm HOC is going to look awesome! :thumbsup:



lawntips said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see this progress.
> 
> I have a question, why prg instead of kbg?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks g-man!
> 
> In all honesty because of time for establishment and it's struggles with certain herbicides. We have some nasty weeds here in Australia that KBG doesn't have chemicals registered to work on.
> 
> Plus I want to get the lawn useable quickly so the kids can get back on it!
> 
> I do love KBG though.
Click to expand...

The patience in waiting for KBG to establish is tough. At lawntips intended HOC, it would also be pushing the limits for KBG. PRG would be a better fit at 8 mm (.31 in).

@lawntips did you put any thought into any bentgrass varieties? When is your target seed down date?


----------



## lawntips

Pete1313 said:


> @lawntips did you put any thought into any bentgrass varieties? When is your target seed down date?


Sure did! I cut it everyday at work on the golf greens and the amount of maintenance and extra care needed isn't worth it in my opinion. Bit harder to eradicate the poa as well.

Would look awesome though having a bentgrass Lawn at home.


----------



## lawntips

Alright quick update!! 
My lawn has been pulled out and laid at my friends house. 
Has been a massive week prepping and getting things organised but here are some pictures below. 
Still need to level out my yard with the laser level and screed this week and then hopefully seeding next Saturday!! 
Used a rotary hoe at home to loosen up all the old soil as well. So glad that I did!


(Before and after of friends lawn)


(Rotary hoe work)

I'm currently uploading a video to YouTube on the process so if you want to see some video footage and hear more in depth info I'll link it below.


----------



## lawntips

Here is the link to the video here:

https://youtu.be/qoBRzQMl29E


----------



## Ware

Good stuff - thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Super cool! Looking forward to seeing your progress. :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass

lawntips said:


> Here is the link to the video here:


Cool channel and project! I'm looking forward to seeing this. PRG is awesome. The only concern I would have is the heat. You said it gets up to 40c in your region in another video? I would say around 33c+ is when PRG starts getting beat up and a little raunchy (disease starts hitting it). Consistent 40c temps might be rough. It turns south faster than other cool season grasses from my experience. Are you planning on using any fungicides?


----------



## lawntips

LIgrass said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool channel and project! I'm looking forward to seeing this. PRG is awesome. The only concern I would have is the heat. You said it gets up to 40c in your region in another video? I would say around 33c+ is when PRG starts getting beat up and a little raunchy (disease starts hitting it). Consistent 40c temps might be rough. It turns south faster than other cool season grasses from my experience. Are you planning on using any fungicides?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate!

We only hit 40 in heat waves. Luckily the temperature through summer averages low 30's so I'll be pretty safe. But I do still use propoconozle and azoxystrobin through the more humid weather just to be safe anyway. 
Always better to be safe that sorry. I'll be raising HOC through summer as well to relieve some stress and probably syringing (quick day waters) through heat waves. I'll be treating it very similar to how I treat golf greens at work. 
Good point though! I would be worried if it averaged at 40 degrees. I'd probably go couch (bermuda) if it got that warm.


----------



## rrmiller32

It sounds like we have very similar climates mostly low 90's and a few 100+ days. Not sure of you humidity but we have very little. I just put in 5,000sq ft of PRG this November and looking forward spring time growing season. You said you were going to cut your grass at 8mm? I didn't think PRG could go that low. I was hoping for 24mm. I have little experience or knowledge on low HOC lawns. All my previous lawns were rotary mowed, high cut blends.


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> It sounds like we have very similar climates mostly low 90's and a few 100+ days. Not sure of you humidity but we have very little. I just put in 5,000sq ft of PRG this November and looking forward spring time growing season. You said you were going to cut your grass at 8mm? I didn't think PRG could go that low. I was hoping for 24mm. I have little experience or knowledge on low HOC lawns. All my previous lawns were rotary mowed, high cut blends.


Yeah we don't get any humidity here either. Very dry heat. Disease isn't a big issue. We struggle with dollar spot a little and on the rare occation Pythium.

Sure can get it that low! Only if the cultivar is bred to be mown that low though. Also need a reel mower to achieve that height.

I'll see if I can get it to 8mm, might be a stretch to get it that low before winter.


----------



## rrmiller32

I'll be getting a reel mower very soon, just been hearing a lot of different opinions on max HOC for PRG. I'd be thrilled with 20-24mm. I'm about a month away before prime growing season and will slowly bring it down once the lawn is growing together. Right now only about 80% is growing the rest hasn't seemed to wake up from the cold short days.


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> I'll be getting a reel mower very soon, just been hearing a lot of different opinions on max HOC for PRG. I'd be thrilled with 20-24mm. I'm about a month away before prime growing season and will slowly bring it down once the lawn is growing together. Right now only about 80% is growing the rest hasn't seemed to wake up from the cold short days.


You'll definitely be able to get it to 20mm with a reel mower. On our fairways we have rye in the odd spot and it easy gets down to 12mm. 
I've seen rye down around 8mm and it looks great. A lot of golf courses will oversow bermuda greens in the winter with PRG in the winter also.


----------



## J_nick

I think @Iriasj2009 was cutting his PRG overseed at .3" or 7.72mm


----------



## rrmiller32

Is cutting overseed PRG any different from a full PRG lawn? What happens when the weather heats up, does the bermuda just choke out the PRG until its gone?


----------



## J_nick

It's best to kill off the PRG with a selective herbicide when the Bermuda starts to wake up.

Irias wasn't a true overseed. He plans to switch Bermuda cultivars this year so a month prior to seeding he started killing off the Bermuda. I think he got 2 sprays in with glyphosate then took it down to dirt before seeding the PRG.


----------



## lawntips

Got the lawn levelled and seeded on the weekend finally!
Glad all the hard yards are done and the fun part begins. 
Didn't take many photos unfortunately, mostly video which it won't let me do here from my phone.

If you want to see how I levelled it and seeded check my video out on YouTube

https://youtu.be/DuOzzv3ls-o


----------



## lawntips

We have some baby grass!! 
4 days in.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see it all once it's grown in. You did an amazing job at leveling that lawn!!


----------



## lawntips

Mightyquinn said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait to see it all once it's grown in. You did an amazing job at leveling that lawn!!


Thanks mate! Glad I made th effort to get it levelled like that. Going to make it awesome in the long run.


----------



## lawntips

Just took this photo this morning. Only two days since the last pic! I love PRG.
Everyday you see a huge difference


----------



## social port

That's got to be one of the best sights in the world.
The grass is coming up so evenly!


----------



## lawntips

Day 10!! All the thin areas are now germinating. Will oversow in a week where the rain washed some seed away out the front and a tiny bit out the back.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looking good for day 10. Rye can really let you go from having no grass to a lawn in no time.


----------



## Pete1313

Insta' lawn! Good work! Can't wait to see some stripes! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

@lawntips , when do you think the first now will be? Will you start at 8mm from the first mow?


----------



## lawntips

g-man said:


> @lawntips , when do you think the first now will be? Will you start at 8mm from the first mow?


Hey mate,

First cut will be in 2 weeks I'm going to say. Only cause I need to overseed all the washed parts.

I'll cut with the rotary to start out just to nip the top off and then gradually bring it down to around 12mm

Not sure if I'll get it to 8mm before winter. 
Hopefully! But not sure


----------



## lawntips

Check out this crazy difference in 2 days!!



Also got myself a new 12 blade reel to replace the 6 blade that is currently in the mower. 
Going to make cutting just that bit easier


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Oooh, nice. It's always nice to see growth like that, especially in a short timeframe. Why not put a time lapse on it?


----------



## lawntips

Colonel K0rn said:


> Oooh, nice. It's always nice to see growth like that, especially in a short timeframe. Why not put a time lapse on it?


Started a time lapse today. Wish I did it earlier!!


----------



## lawntips

Rolled some more seed in today. 
Check out those stripes!!


----------



## jessehurlburt

lawntips said:


> Rolled some more seed in today.
> Check out those stripes!!


Looks amazing! Insta-lawn! Love PRG!


----------



## lawntips

Seeded some bare patches the other day. Did an update video for anyone interested

https://youtu.be/FN3F5NJ7L0k


----------



## lawntips

jessehurlburt said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled some more seed in today.
> Check out those stripes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing! Insta-lawn! Love PRG!
Click to expand...

Thanks man!! I love PRG as well. This cultivar has an awesome colour as well. Nice and dark green


----------



## LawnNerd

Am i the only one who reads these posts in his accent?

Love the vids mate, heaps of good stuff!


----------



## social port

LawnNerd said:


> Am i the only one who reads these posts in his accent?
> 
> Love the vids mate, heaps of good stuff!


+1. I've been catching up on the videos. Lots of good stuff on the channel.


----------



## lawntips

LawnNerd said:


> Am i the only one who reads these posts in his accent?
> 
> Love the vids mate, heaps of good stuff!


I always read in my accent :lol:

Thanks though mate! Appreciate you watching!


----------



## lawntips

social port said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am i the only one who reads these posts in his accent?
> 
> Love the vids mate, heaps of good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I've been catching up on the videos. Lots of good stuff on the channel.
Click to expand...

Thanks for watching my stuff mate! Glad there is at least some good things on there


----------



## jessehurlburt

Any new pics of the PRG?


----------



## lawntips

jessehurlburt said:


> Any new pics of the PRG?


Took this picture about 3 hours ago


----------



## lawntips

Just a quick example to show how much the grass has improved in a week! It's mental! 
Thinking about cutting it very soon


----------



## Jconnelly6b

WOW. Looks fantastic. You can tell you were very controlled with topsoil preparation, that germination is beautifully even.

Very impressive work and results.


----------



## lawntips

Here is the latest YouTube video for those interested. 
Yes it is a bit of a click baity title, but it really has gone nuts in the last week! 
https://youtu.be/nXGnMxa7pKg


----------



## pennstater2005

@lawntips

Looks ridiculously nice! I'm jealous because I'm staring at a little snow left on my lawn yet!


----------



## lawntips

pennstater2005 said:


> @lawntips
> 
> Looks ridiculously nice! I'm jealous because I'm staring at a little snow left on my lawn yet!


Thanks mate! 
I feel for you, seems like it clears up starts warming up then it snows again from what I've heard!


----------



## J_nick

Looks good man I enjoy watching the videos. Give it a cut already :mrgreen:


----------



## lawntips

J_nick said:


> Looks good man i enjoy watching the videos. Give it a cut already :mrgreen:


Haha I'm itching so badly to cut it! 
This week 😉


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

I also had great success reno'ing my back yard with a 3 way PRG blend last Fall as an experiment before i did it to the rest of my yard. Cant wait till i get back home from vacation a bit later this Spring to start, by May we should have more consistent 65-75 degree days with less rain. Right now everything is just a soggy mess around here from the last 4 months of rain.


----------



## lawntips

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I also had great success reno'ing my back yard with a 3 way PRG blend last Fall as an experiment before i did it to the rest of my yard. Cant wait till i get back home from vacation a bit later this Spring to start, by May we should have more consistent 65-75 degree days with less rain. Right now everything is just a soggy mess around here from the last 4 months of rain.


Nice! PRG is awesome isn't it. 
4 months of rain? Wow we don't get much rain at all over here. Last winter I was watering my lawn cause we had no rain at all.


----------



## lawntips

Mow day today!!! 
Turned out really well! Still some bare patches here and there but I oversowed after the mow.

I shot a video of the mow so that will be out on the weekend!
Here are some pics 👍🏽
(Still hadn't trimmed the edges when I took these pics).


----------



## Ridgerunner

Looking Great. :thumbup:


----------



## FlyMike

When did you switch from grass to carpet? :lol: 
Looks really good.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Looking forward to seeing it at the final HOC. BTW, what is your planned final HOC and when do you think that will happen?


----------



## g-man

> The plan is to use my new reel mower (new to me) and mow my lawn down to around 8mm overtime (don't know imperial conversion sorry I'm Australian)


8mm = 0.31in reely low.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks @g-man 
I had re-read where he responded to Ware's comment about 3/4", but missed the 8mm. 8mm, wow. Reely wow.


----------



## lawntips

FlyMike said:


> When did you switch from grass to carpet? :lol:
> Looks really good.


Haha, does have a bit of a carpet look. 
Thanks man!


----------



## lawntips

Ridgerunner said:


> Thanks @g-man
> I had re-read where he responded to Ware's comment about 3/4", but missed the 8mm. 8mm, wow. Reely wow.


Thanks @g-man for that! Different time zones means I'm asleep when you guys are awake!

8mm is the long term goal. I'll be at 12mm for a while and gradually bring it down 👍🏽


----------



## g-man

I'm at 32mm and ready to go to 24mm in a week, but I won't go to 12mm.


----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


> I'm at 32mm and ready to go to 24mm in a week, but I won't go to 12mm.


Never say never. I remember being happy
to be sub 1" (25.4mm) now I plan to keep it at 3/8" (9.5mm) and maxing out at 1/2" (12.7mm)


----------



## lawntips

For those interested I uploaded another video today on YouTube. Here it is &#128077;&#127997;
https://youtu.be/kf0JBRrItU4


----------



## Ware

:thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

"She or a He, I don't know...it's grass".

:lol:


----------



## lawntips

pennstater2005 said:


> "She or a He, I don't know...it's grass".
> 
> :lol:


Haha, I don't know what I'm saying sometimes in these videos :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

It's "She". She is your mistress. If your wife leaves you, it's because "She" took all your time and attention, "She" will be all you have left, so always treat her like a princess or "She' willl leave you too.


----------



## social port

I have to agree with @Ridgerunner on this one. Also, from the shot of that Fender case in the video, it looks like you might have yet another mistress.

As a connoisseur of lawn videos on YouTube, I think that you definitely have an original and fresh approach. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## lawntips

Ridgerunner said:


> It's "She". She is your mistress. If your wife leaves you, it's because "She" took all your time and attention, "She" will be all you have left, so always treat her like a princess or "She' willl leave you too.


Haha :lol: 
Love it.


----------



## lawntips

social port said:


> I have to agree with @Ridgerunner on this one. Also, from the shot of that Fender case in the video, it looks like you might have yet another mistress.
> 
> As a connoisseur of lawn videos on YouTube, I think that you definitely have an original and fresh approach. Good stuff :thumbup:


Yep have a couple of other mistresses that go along with that fender 

Thanks mate! Appreciate the kind words. I enjoy making the vids :thumbup:


----------



## lawntips

Lawn is growing like crazy! Going to apply some PGR this afternoon I think. 
This is a photo from today's cut


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sweet! When are you going to get the reel mower on that thing?


----------



## lawntips

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Sweet! When are you going to get the reel mower on that thing?


I would have probably put it on today if I had it. Sent it away to get ground. The sole plate was a bit warped so had to get the new bedknife ground in.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

lawntips said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! When are you going to get the reel mower on that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have probably put it on today if I had it. Sent it away to get ground. The sole plate was a bit warped so had to get the new bedknife ground in.
Click to expand...

It's going to look boss when you start cutting low. Great job so far.


----------



## LawnNerd

That is beautifully thick, plush, and green! I'm jealous...


----------



## gregonfire

Damn, your lawn is looking ridiculous!! Love the videos, too. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rrmiller32

I have PRG that I'm rotary cutting at about 2" inches right now. Getting ready to pull the string on a Swardman reel mower hoping to get down to 1" maybe 7/8". The dealer wasn't sure how well the scarifier/ dethatcher would work on grass that high. Any thoughts? Would you dethatch before lowering or just go for it? I'm in just getting into prime growing season. Grass is growing fast. Would like to bring it down low, sand it, and hit with some PGR before the summer heat hits. Your lawn looks awesome so any tips would be great.


----------



## lawntips

LawnNerd said:


> That is beautifully thick, plush, and green! I'm jealous...


Thanks mate! Pretty stoked on it so far. Still overseeding some of the thinner areas in the corners and finally have some germination after hand watering.


----------



## lawntips

gregonfire said:


> Damn, your lawn is looking ridiculous!! Love the videos, too. Keep up the great work.


Thanks man! Thanks for watching the videos as well! :thumbup:


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> I have PRG that I'm rotary cutting at about 2" inches right now. Getting ready to pull the string on a Swardman reel mower hoping to get down to 1" maybe 7/8". The dealer wasn't sure how well the scarifier/ dethatcher would work on grass that high. Any thoughts? Would you dethatch before lowering or just go for it? I'm in just getting into prime growing season. Grass is growing fast. Would like to bring it down low, sand it, and hit with some PGR before the summer heat hits. Your lawn looks awesome so any tips would be great.


In all honesty I would worry about using the scarifier. What I would do, and I've done it before. Is use your rotary and cut it down really low. Top dress the lawn afterwards. Give it a fertilise with a starter fert and water every morning. 
Once it gets just above the desired HOC nip the top of the grass blade off with the new reel mower and back the water off to usual watering and go back to cutting normally. 
Done it many times and works well!


----------



## lawntips

Day 34 and I've done my 3rd Mow!!

Really happy with how the lawn has thickened up and is tillering like crazy after a PGR application earlier in the week.

My reel arrived today from being sharpened, so I'll install tomorrow and maybe even get a cut on the lawn!!

Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## M_GEEZY MW

@lawntips 
I've watched some of your videos and am new to the lawn community! Looking great with your new lawn. Is your goal to go as short as @wardconnor ? Also, what do your neighbors think of your consistent lawn change/projects?


----------



## wardconnor

Looks very nice. I love PRG


----------



## lawntips

M_GEEZY MW said:


> @lawntips
> I've watched some of your videos and am new to the lawn community! Looking great with your new lawn. Is your goal to go as short as @wardconnor ? Also, what do your neighbors think of your consistent lawn change/projects?


My neighbours think I'm a bit crazy to be honest. Had one pull me up today when driving past and ask why I've done this 3 times in three years. I just answered because I enjoy the learning and experience haha.

Thanks, pretty happy with it so far! 
I'm aiming to get a bit lower actually. Not exactly sure how low Connor cuts, but long term goal for me is 8mm


----------



## lawntips

wardconnor said:


> Looks very nice. I love PRG


Thanks mate :thumbup:


----------



## rrmiller32

What height are you at right now? It looks close to where I'm currently at. You said earlier to mow as low as possible with the rotary, top dress, then reel mow. I've never top dressed before so I'm not sure the process, but will it work even though I put down prem 2 weeks ago?
@wardconnor mentioned in one of his videos to detached or verticut before going reel low. A few people (along with you) said to not dethach. Is it a grass specific thing or????? I'd love to hear input from both of you. Both of your lawns speak volumes of knowledge.
Sorry for all the questions (i'm sure some repeated) I just don't want to screw this thing up after spending 3 weeks and a ton of $$$ renovating last November.


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> What height are you at right now? It looks close to where I'm currently at. You said earlier to mow as low as possible with the rotary, top dress, then reel mow. I've never top dressed before so I'm not sure the process, but will it work even though I put down prem 2 weeks ago?
> @wardconnor mentioned in one of his videos to detached or verticut before going reel low. A few people (along with you) said to not dethach. Is it a grass specific thing or????? I'd love to hear input from both of you. Both of your lawns speak volumes of knowledge.
> Sorry for all the questions (i'm sure some repeated) I just don't want to screw this thing up after spending 3 weeks and a ton of $$$ renovating last November.


Since you have PRG you don't need to worry about dethatching. Rye doesn't have a huge thatch issue. 
A scalp with your rotary should be enough to pull out dead thatch. If you had warm season grass like bermuda I'd be recommending you scarify it as well.
As for top dressing, it's pretty simple. Unfortunately I haven't done a video on it as of yet. Apart from a tiny snippet when I overseeded some patches at home. 
I think Connor may have done a video on topdressing?


----------



## Ware

lawntips said:


> ...I think Connor may have done a video on topdressing?


----------



## lawntips

Ware said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think Connor may have done a video on topdressing?
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware! Legend


----------



## rrmiller32

Good stuff! I'll give it a shot. It will take about 3 mows to get the lawn down low and I'll sand it. 
At any point during the year do you either dethatch or verticut PRG?


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> Good stuff! I'll give it a shot. It will take about 3 mows to get the lawn down low and I'll sand it.
> At any point during the year do you either dethatch or verticut PRG?


If you aerate yearly, you should be able to get away without a dethatch.


----------



## lawntips

Shot a video the other day. 
Bit of a lawn update at the start of the video.

Hopefully getting the reel mower out this afternoon!

https://youtu.be/vc7ssbgcl14


----------



## lawntips

Used my reel mower on the lawn today!! 
Pretty stoked on the results. 
Next cut should look even better and continue to once the lawn gets used to this height.

Excited to start squeezing my HOC down now


----------



## Turfguy93

Beautiful my friend!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Very nice.


----------



## lawntips

Turfguy93 said:


> Beautiful my friend!


Thanks man!!


----------



## lawntips

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Very nice.


thankyou! very happy with it


----------



## rrmiller32

those stripes are a thing of beauty! Whats the current HOC?


----------



## GlennBlake

Looking brill @@lawntips

Have you thought about entering Allett's 2018 Creative Stripes Competition? You have a blank canvas to work on. https://t.co/dFuB4Xocvn


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> those stripes are a thing of beauty! Whats the current HOC?


Thanks mate! 
HOC is currents 30mm 
Will squeeze it down bit by bit now though


----------



## lawntips

GlennBlake said:


> Looking brill @@lawntips
> 
> Have you thought about entering Allett's 2018 Creative Stripes Competition? You have a blank canvas to work on. https://t.co/dFuB4Xocvn


Thanks man!

I haven't heard about that Comp? Sweet I'll look into it!


----------



## lawntips

Here is the video of me using my reel mower. So glad I finally got it on there. That clean cut Can't be beaten. 
Having too much fun cutting the lawn!!

https://youtu.be/ZGOcKDkN9fw


----------



## rrmiller32

lawntips said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have PRG that I'm rotary cutting at about 2" inches right now. Getting ready to pull the string on a Swardman reel mower hoping to get down to 1" maybe 7/8". The dealer wasn't sure how well the scarifier/ dethatcher would work on grass that high. Any thoughts? Would you dethatch before lowering or just go for it? I'm in just getting into prime growing season. Grass is growing fast. Would like to bring it down low, sand it, and hit with some PGR before the summer heat hits. Your lawn looks awesome so any tips would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty I would worry about using the scarifier. What I would do, and I've done it before. Is use your rotary and cut it down really low. Top dress the lawn afterwards. Give it a fertilise with a starter fert and water every morning.
> Once it gets just above the desired HOC nip the top of the grass blade off with the new reel mower and back the water off to usual watering and go back to cutting normally.
> Done it many times and works well!
Click to expand...

Been mowing every 2-3 days trying to maintain a height then drop down a little. The grass grows so damn fast right now. About 10 days ago is was at roughly 45mm and the lawn looked perfect. 4 mows later I'm down to about 30mm and it's not enjoying it as much. Lol. Some yellowing and white spots (tearing). Blade is pretty sharp. I'm guessing it get worse before it gets better type of thing??? Lawn will adapt to the height? I'm think in about a week I'll do the top dressing. Not sure how much lower the lawn can handle the rotary mow.


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have PRG that I'm rotary cutting at about 2" inches right now. Getting ready to pull the string on a Swardman reel mower hoping to get down to 1" maybe 7/8". The dealer wasn't sure how well the scarifier/ dethatcher would work on grass that high. Any thoughts? Would you dethatch before lowering or just go for it? I'm in just getting into prime growing season. Grass is growing fast. Would like to bring it down low, sand it, and hit with some PGR before the summer heat hits. Your lawn looks awesome so any tips would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty I would worry about using the scarifier. What I would do, and I've done it before. Is use your rotary and cut it down really low. Top dress the lawn afterwards. Give it a fertilise with a starter fert and water every morning.
> Once it gets just above the desired HOC nip the top of the grass blade off with the new reel mower and back the water off to usual watering and go back to cutting normally.
> Done it many times and works well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been mowing every 2-3 days trying to maintain a height then drop down a little. The grass grows so damn fast right now. About 10 days ago is was at roughly 45mm and the lawn looked perfect. 4 mows later I'm down to about 30mm and it's not enjoying it as much. Lol. Some yellowing and white spots (tearing). Blade is pretty sharp. I'm guessing it get worse before it gets better type of thing??? Lawn will adapt to the height? I'm think in about a week I'll do the top dressing. Not sure how much lower the lawn can handle the rotary mow.
Click to expand...

Yeah will look bad for a while but will come back fine. I'd recommend you cut lower that your desired HOC then start cutting at your desired HOC. Rotary will never cut as well as a reel. But your lawn will adapt!


----------



## lawntips

Lawn is now down under an inch! Still recovering from the topdress I did last week. Used a few soil stimulizers to get it back to great health and gave it a fertilise today with Anderson's DG fert. If you haven't seen that fertiliser before check it out. One of my favourites. Nice small prill.

Lawn is a bit thinner in some spots because I've dropped the height. Will thicken up in time though. Might squeeze in one more overseed before winter.


----------



## rrmiller32

Ok, great! It's was pretty sickening seeing my dark lush grass turning to blah. Reel mower should be here in about 2 weeks. I'll continue to lower and top dress soon. It's awesome seeing someone with the same grass going low. Seems like everyone with PRG is on the 3-4" plan


----------



## lawntips

Some photos from this afternoon's mow. That 20mm (0.787") is looking good!


----------



## kevinb

I have been keeping up with your videos, great work. Yard looks great!


----------



## SimonR

Simsy!!


----------



## lawntips

SimonR said:


> Simsy!!


Ricey! What you doing here boi


----------



## lawntips

kevinb said:


> I have been keeping up with your videos, great work. Yard looks great!


Thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## lawntips

Top dressed my lawn last week. Here is the video for those interested.






Also check out these pics from yesterday's mow!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That rye grass is looking great.


----------



## lawntips

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That rye grass is looking great.


Thanks man. Loving the colour! Never though I could like PRG this much


----------



## Fishnugget

Lawntips,

I just viewed your top dressing video and found myself using that same shovel technique to level out my front yard before I installed sod. I used that technique to fill in the low spots and found it to be effective. Thanks for posting that video, its quite helpful because I am going to be leveling my backyard soon. Your PRG looks great and already well established, good job. :thumbup:


----------



## lawntips

Fishnugget said:


> Lawntips,
> 
> I just viewed your top dressing video and found myself using that same shovel technique to level out my front yard before I installed sod. I used that technique to fill in the low spots and found it to be effective. Thanks for posting that video, its quite helpful because I am going to be leveling my backyard soon. Your PRG looks great and already well established, good job. :thumbup:


ah sweet! Thats good you figured it out! Really handy technique. Love it. No worries man, glad it could help out.
Thanks as well, loving the PRG!


----------



## lawntips

Tried some single double stripes on the lawn today! Would have popped a bit more if the sun was out. Ah well having fun with it!!


----------



## rrmiller32

A thing of beauty! Are you lowering the HOC or holding still for a while?


----------



## gregonfire

Looking great man! Love the double / single stripes.


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> A thing of beauty! Are you lowering the HOC or holding still for a while?


Lowered it today! 
Check it 
At 15mm (tiny bit less than 5/8)







Also here is my latest video on YouTube


----------



## rrmiller32

That's just unreal! I'll be dropping iron tomorrow. Hope it gives me half the results you got


----------



## gregonfire

Wow, looks great! What are the watering requirements for grass cut that short? Any different than the standard 1" / week?


----------



## g-man

Haha! SimonR got a mention at 8:16.


----------



## lawntips

gregonfire said:


> Wow, looks great! What are the watering requirements for grass cut that short? Any different than the standard 1" / week?


Thanks mate! 
At the moment now it's cooling off I'm not even watering 1" / week more like 1/2"

During summer though I'll need to water about 1 and 1/2" / week


----------



## lawntips

g-man said:


> Haha! SimonR got a mention at 8:16.


Haha couldn't help myself :lol:


----------



## lawntips

Weather is starting to cool off here now which is pretty disheartening.

Did a vid on Reel mower basics if anyone is interested!

https://youtu.be/MUartqPa_Lo


----------



## lawntips

Shot a quick timelapse of me mowing yesterday. Check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa_cNoT7bq8


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looking just awesome. Nicely done.


----------



## rrmiller32

So nice! Love the height


----------



## lawntips

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looking just awesome. Nicely done.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> So nice! Love the height


Thanks man, I'm loving the height as well. Might squeeze it down just a tiny bit more before the frosts really set in.

See how I go I suppose


----------



## rrmiller32

lawntips said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So nice! Love the height
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I'm loving the height as well. Might squeeze it down just a tiny bit more before the frosts really set in.
> 
> See how I go I suppose
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity, do you think it looks better even lower or do you just want to see how far you can take it before things go bad?


----------



## lawntips

rrmiller32 said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So nice! Love the height
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I'm loving the height as well. Might squeeze it down just a tiny bit more before the frosts really set in.
> 
> See how I go I suppose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you think it looks better even lower or do you just want to see how far you can take it before things go bad?
Click to expand...

I personally just like the look of it, but at the same time it is a bit of a trial to see how low I can get the grass. If it doesn't like the lower cut when I get there ill just back it off.


----------



## lawntips

One of my favourite tools is humic acid. Did a vid talking about it today. Have a look if you like 
https://youtu.be/8uiY9mMLuLg


----------



## Redland1

Nice lawn and great videos as well.


----------



## lawntips

Redland1 said:


> Nice lawn and great videos as well.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## lawntips

Wearing a lawn forum shirt in this video!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJSMYFNUdKk


----------



## g-man

What is your neighbor grass? Bermuda? If so how do you keep it from spreading?

When you said your winter temps are 5C, that's the high temp with lows below 0C? Otherwise the lawn should stay out of dormancy, right?


----------



## lawntips

g-man said:


> What is your neighbor grass? Bermuda? If so how do you keep it from spreading?
> 
> When you said your winter temps are 5C, that's the high temp with lows below 0C? Otherwise the lawn should stay out of dormancy, right?


Hey mate, neighbours grass is kikuyu grass. Not a fan of it. Gets into eveything as well.

The lows here can get to -8. So if we have those temps and heaps of frosts and a bit of snow, the cool season starts to loose colour and go dormant. Not as much as it would in even colder climates but it's still a sad day when it happens!


----------



## lawntips

Some sweet reel mowing action with the lawn forum shirt featured again &#128521; https://youtu.be/OCJdM6iWLuY


----------



## Ware

Another great video. :thumbsup:


----------



## lawntips

Did a video today on calibrating a sprayer. 
I believe it's very important to calibrate your sprayer correctly to get an even application on your yard.






Also getting cold here! Frost this morning and snow today!!


----------



## lawntips

https://youtu.be/65AKHZ5LAcw

Me just taking about what's going on in my yard and how I'm going to deal with it. Came back from holidays and found a few things going on. (I need to employ someone to babysit my lawn whilst I'm away)


----------



## lawntips

Finally got a mow on my lawn in winter!!! Got some decent stripes considering the frosts and light dustings of snow we have had. Had so much fun shooting and editing this video

https://youtu.be/RcCi419dOJo


----------



## g-man

That domination line is no joke. Do people stop in front of your asking if it is real grass?


----------



## lawntips

g-man said:


> That domination line is no joke. Do people stop in front of your asking if it is real grass?


Funny you say that, every time I get a parcel delivered or someone pulls me up when I mowing, they comment that they thought it was fake haha. I'll take that as a compliment any day of the week!


----------



## g-man

I asked because I get the same comments. I had folks bend down and touch it to check or take their shoes off and walk barefoot. It is something people are not used to seeing in a house.


----------



## lawntips

Here is a video I edited this week from the whole progression of my lawn!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ILTTQESvjI


----------



## rob13psu

Outstanding!


----------



## lawntips

rob13psu said:


> Outstanding!


Thank you sir!


----------



## lawntips

Had some fun edging my lawn since I can't mow at the moment. Well I can, but It hasn't grown!

https://youtu.be/2W1dSfxbs4Q


----------



## lawntips

Bit of a funny one this week &#128514;

My mate had a crack at mowing my lawn. Let's just say he should stick to his day job

https://youtu.be/PfPVtEQiiKE


----------



## lawntips

Haven't posted here in ages. Winter time for me is a bit hard to do progress shots!

Someone's wish our seasons matched up. 
Anyway shot a video this week on my top 5 Lawn Tips

https://youtu.be/1bNtdNPrBdQ


----------

